# Cigar roller at La Casa del Habano in Toronto



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Master cigar roller Mr. Hocniel Diaz, from Havana, will be at our store, from noon to 5 PM, on the following dates:

Tuesday September 18th
Wednesday September 19th
Thursday September 20th

Mr. Diaz started working at the Partagas factory in 1998 and has been rolling cigars since then. He has also been a teacher and Director of the cigar rolling school.

Come to see him and try his cigars!

La Casa del Habano
138 Cumberland St., Unit 5
(Old York Lane, Yorkville)
Toronto, ON
M5R 1A6
Tel: 416-926-9066
Fax: 416-926-9670


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Craig are you going to this?????


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Phil from Chicago said:


> Craig are you going to this?????


Unfortunately no, I live 8hrs from there, I just like to share for people in the area.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I told myself I wouldn't go back into this place. Prices are very high (x4+) and the service wasn't great (unless you came in wearing a suit with your fellow stock exchange buddies)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

lebz said:


> I told myself I wouldn't go back into this place. Prices are very high (x4+) and the service wasn't great (unless you came in wearing a suit with your fellow stock exchange buddies)


Thanks Ryan, that's good to know


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lebz said:


> I told myself I wouldn't go back into this place. Prices are very high (x4+) and the service wasn't great (unless you came in wearing a suit with your fellow stock exchange buddies)


Translation - profiled as a box purchase customer...


----------

